# Bleeding, suspected loss of one twin, other baby still there for now!



## kermitsmum

Has this ever happened to anyone else?

I am going out of my mind with worry.

Yesterday I started bleeding and it gradually got heavier. I went to my doctors who immediately sent me for a scan. On the scan the man said that at this moment I was still pregnant but they dont know if its still alive. He also said on the other side of my womb there is trauma which he said in his opinion he suspects that I have lost one of a twin. He said as the trauma is on the other side of the womb it is not affecting the other baby (I know its not classed as a baby medically). He then put me back two weeks early, and said I am only 6 weeks, not the 8 that I have been going on which threw me as my last period was the 8/2/10 He said I have quite a lot of blood to lose yet.
I have to go for another blood test to confirm of this.

I am so confused as to what is happening. Has this happened to anyone else? Can anyone advise me?


----------



## emmi26

hi
im so sorry this is all really confusing for you they should have explained properly. My best friend lost a twin early on she'd had heavy bleeding they also said to her that she was 7 weeks not 9 which made her mad cause she said she knew how far she was !!! Anyway she bled for another day and then it stopped really quickly she was worried sick but at a scan a week later the 2nd baby was fine and she was 10 weeks on that scan so at the first scan she had been 9 weeks after all !! They said the other baby may not have been growing right because of whatever problem had caused the other twin to not survive but once that trauma was over the remaining baby had carried on growing normally. Its so hard to believe but shes 5 months now. I remember my friend saying but theres so much blood how can it possibly be ok but she is.
I just wanted to give you some hope XXX
they should explain better early pregnancy is so scary !!
best of luckxx
emmi


----------



## kermitsmum

Hi Emmi, thank you so much for responding.

I have just been to have my blood test to tell me if the baby is alive, growing and the right size. Will have results later this afternoon.
I have quite bad cramping, but the bleeding has not got any heavier, so am hoping it will stop soon.
Feel very emotional at the moment and trying to keep a lid on it. 
Your message has left me with more hope than earlier. I have to say that when I went for the scan yesterday, I was so shocked to even see an embryo there let alone anything. I had convinced myself that it was all going. So am clinging on to the hope that all is well!!!!


----------



## kermitsmum

Emmi, just a quick question, did your friend have cramping with her heavy bleeding?


----------



## Essjay

I dont know much about her bleeding/cramps but my sister in law discovered she was carrying twins but one died, and now that remaining twin is 4 and perfectly healthy. Try not to stress too much hun xx


----------



## kermitsmum

Thanks Essjay!!! Am trying desperatly not to worry. Will be happier when I have blood test results this arvo and when the bleeding and cramping stops!!!! Dont want much do I!!!


----------



## b23

When my mum was pregnant with me, I had a twin but we lost him/her quite early on in pregnancy. Other than this, the pregnancy was straightforward and I was born and have stayed healthy.


----------



## happymamma

Hi, just sneaking in from 3rd tri. I just wanted to let you know, I went through something pretty similar with this pg. I started bleeding, and it lasted for a few weeks with spotting. My hcg levels were even on the high side of twins, then evened out after the bleed. My scan also set me back about 12 days, but then the scans I got later on put me right back on my dates. This is also my 8th pg, and I never experianced bleeding before,..so it doesnt always mean something bad!
Good luck xxx


----------



## steff23

aw i'm sorry to hear this! It must be so awful but on the bright side you still have one baby that is going strong and will hopefully keep going that way. You just have to keep hope and not stress too much (easier said then done i know)

If you are really worrying and confussed about what is going on maybe you could go see your doctor or midwife who can explain in detail, which might reasure you.

xx


----------



## kermitsmum

Thank you for all your help.

I am going to the doctors again this morning as yesterday was terrible. TMI coming up sorry, I bled terribly yesterday and had huge clots come away. I am still bleeding this morning. I also got my blood test results back and they were very good, but this was taken before I passed clots. 
Any hope I had is now fading fast for the other one. The doctor did say I had a lot of bleeding left to do, but I had no idea it would be that much. So I am going to ask for another scan to be done today and find out.

I will keep you informed. Thanks once again!


----------



## New Mrs W

Good luck, thinking of you xx


----------



## emmi26

hi again
this must be so scary for you i really hope this somehow works out for you. My friend did have cramping and clots too. you need to know as much as possible from the drs whats going on i hope you get yr scan sorted today. im keeping my fingers glued together for you !!!!
emmi


----------



## SaskySprite

Oh my love, how frustrating just not knowing whats going on. When do you have another scan?


----------



## aob1013

Lots of luck x


----------



## kermitsmum

I have the scan this evening. The doctor does not hold out any hope and was rather insistant that i just sat back and waited to see what happens, told him i was not prepared to do that and demanded a scan. The bleeding is stopping quite a lot and has turned very watery with a lot of ewcm, dont know if that is good news or not. Will be very surprised to see anything there tonight, but felt the same way on Tuesday when the bean was there.

Will let you know how the scan goes. I feel gutted and finding it hard to get off this emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## hinkybinky

Thinking of you and keeping fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## SaskySprite

well done for getting the scan. I guess its just a waiting game now until this evening. Really really wish you luck and hope to hear some good news later.
x


----------



## kermitsmum

Thank you so much ALL of you!! I will of course let you know as soon as I see something or don't, whatever the case maybe!!!!!!


----------



## steff23

It's easy for the Doctors to say just sit back and wait when they arent the ones that are going through it. I would have done the same and demanded a scan.

I Hope everything goes great tonight with the scan. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
xx


----------



## kermitsmum

Thanks Steff, I was given a 50-50 chance of there still being a little bean there, but that was followed by a sympathetic look from the doctor!!

The bleeding has definately slowed right down, but the cramps are still there, but it all feels rather bruised if that makes sense. Be surprised if it does, nothing seems to make any sense at the moment. I also feel very windy down below, that sound weird? Probably just clutching at straws. The sad thing is, I have scan pics from tuesday, so I have seen my little bean, which makes it all the harder if it is now no longer there.

Highs and lows since Tuesday;

LOW, started bleeding on tuesday lunchtime,
LOW, told by doctor hcg levels were not good and probably no baby.
HIGH, scan showed bean, but, lots of trauma on the other side of womb, told I would have more bleeding.
LOW, lots of bleeding, clots and bad pains yesterday afternoon,
HIGH, Very good HCG reading taken on Wednesday mid-morning, 
HIGH, feeling slightly more positive this morning as bleeding has slowed right down,
LOW, Doctor not positive about situation,

Just need another high to even out the scores now!!!! 
Sorry, I just seem to be going over the same thing time and time again, therefore, I am burbling!!!!!


----------



## kermitsmum

UPDATE!!!

Sorry to have to break the news that the scan revealed I have lost the other baby too. 

Thank you for all your help and advice and I wish you all well for the future!!!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## takingforever

Omg Ali im so sorry :hugs: I sent you an email last night as i couldnt get on here if you need to talk you know where to find me xxx


----------



## aob1013

Oh my god, that is just awful. I feel so terrible for you. I wish you all the best for the future xxxx


----------



## kermitsmum

Thank you so much for all your support! You have all been wonderful!!!


----------



## steff23

Oh no i'm so sorry to hear that!! 

xx


----------



## SaskySprite

oh hun, that isn't the news I was hoping to read. Thinking of you
xx


----------



## barasti

Oh no. I'm so sorry mate :(


----------



## mrsfeehily

So sorry to hear of your loss hunni - take care of yourself and I hope to see you back on here again when you feel ready :hugs:

x


----------



## kermitsmum

I will definately be ttc again, I have decided, but need to get my head around this and my body back on track!!!!! I dont know if it is too early to decide that!!


----------



## Essjay

oh im so sorry to hear about your loss. *HUGS* only a msg away if you need a chat xx


----------



## emmi26

im so so sorry i wish you all the luck in the world i really do all the best !!!!

emmi


----------



## Claudia123

I'm so very sorry. Things will get better just take it day by day. Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## Hoping

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## RylensMommy

So you never said what had happened?


----------



## RylensMommy

That was meant for a diff post im so sorry to hear that!


----------

